#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  >  HDD 500 GB W.D ريكاوري

## proman

سلام به دوستان و اساتيد بزرگ
يه هارد ديسك وسترن USB3  اوردن برام كه پسورد داشت كه با پسوردش باز نمي شد
وقتي پسورد ميزدي كلي فكر ميكرد بعد دبگه هارد نمي شناخت سيستم
 فريمورش اپ ديت كردم درست شد  ديگه پسورد نمي خواد اما بدسكتور هم دار كه نتونستم بدسكتورش با نرم افزار كاري كنم 
اما حالا هم كه  ميخوام ريكاوري كنم كلا چيزي از روي هارد پيدا نميكنه با نرم افزارهاي مختلف هم چك كردم اما نتونستن فايلي پيدا كنن

كسي ميتونه كمكي كنه ؟؟؟ براي ريكاوري
آيا آپديت فريمور تاثيري داره روي ريكاوري ؟؟؟؟

----------

*amir99*,*pese*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## proman

سلام به دوستان و اساتيد بزرگ
يه هارد ديسك وسترن USB3 اوردن برام كه پسورد داشت كه با پسوردش باز نمي شد
وقتي پسورد ميزدي كلي فكر ميكرد بعد دبگه هارد نمي شناخت سيستم
فريمورش اپ ديت كردم درست شد ديگه پسورد نمي خواد اما بدسكتور هم دار كه نتونستم بدسكتورش با نرم افزار كاري كنم 
اما حالا هم كه ميخوام ريكاوري كنم كلا چيزي از روي هارد پيدا نميكنه با نرم افزارهاي مختلف هم چك كردم اما نتونستن فايلي پيدا كنن

كسي ميتونه كمكي كنه ؟؟؟ براي ريكاوري
آيا آپديت فريمور تاثيري داره روي ريكاوري ؟؟؟؟

منبع : http://www.irantk.ir/irantk31056/#ixzz22e95Kdtq

----------

*pese*

----------


## houman_2h

دیگه نمیتونی هیچ فایلی را از آن بازیابی اطلاعات کنی بخاطر اینکه وسترن دیجیتال اطلاعات را با رمز گذاری روی سطح دیسک ذخیره میکند و شما آن رمز را از بین برده اید . :HDD 500 GB W.D ريكاوري:

----------

*pese*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## pese

سلام جناب مهندس هومن چه مدل هایی هستند که بعد از فریم ور زدن دیگه بازیابی نمی شند.
هارد وسترن را چگونه فریم ور زدید اگه ممکنه آموزشش را بگذارید. البته اگر با دستگاه های تعمیر هارد انجام نداده اید خیلی ممنون

----------

